# Canabelisem!



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey, does anyone know if chinese mantids are canabelistic or not? can they be kept together in the same cage if you feed them enof? :wacko:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 13, 2008)

definate NO. that species is big on cannabalism


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

EVERY mantis can be canibalistic, however chinese will eat eachother fast

texicorns not, only in a rare ocacion.


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2008)

All mantids eat each other. Especially these. Last year I found a wild adult female eating another adult female.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 13, 2008)

even idolomantids eat each other..iv seen pics on here before.i had 8 texas unicorns housed together with lots of food..over 1 month i was left with 6..two had been eaten.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> even idolomantids eat each other..iv seen pics on here before.i had 8 texas unicorns housed together with lots of food..over 1 month i was left with 6..two had been eaten.


what is she eating? i know a mantis, what spieces?


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is the adult female I found eating another adult female. The abdomen of the dead one had the ooth foam on it. Nearby was a small, just started ooth. I think she was laying her ooth and got caught by the other one.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 13, 2008)

Rick said:


> Here is the adult female I found eating another adult female. The abdomen of the dead one had the ooth foam on it. Nearby was a small, just started ooth. I think she was laying her ooth and got caught by the other one.


great pics rick.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 13, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> what is she eating?


a subadult female ant mantis that had a bad shed.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 13, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> EVERY mantis can be canibalistic, however chinese will eat eachother fasttexicorns not, only in a rare ocacion.


Does it decrese the chance of them eeating each other if you house mabey 3 in one cage and 3 in another instead of having 6 all together in 1?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 13, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Hey, does anyone know if chinese mantids are canabelistic or not? can they be kept together in the same cage if you feed them enof? :wacko:


Please run a spell-check.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Please run a spell-check.


lmao :lol:


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 13, 2008)

NO... If you put any together and they come in contact with one another one of them will surely die.

I know I preach alot about genetic "programming" but I kinda look at mantids and other invertibrates as robots that follow very specific protocol within their operating systems. They do everything just as mother nature programmed them to, without deviance, and rarely will you find exceptions to the norm. When it comes to canabalism, mantids simply do not distinguish between friend and foe. Only when a male is an adult will they treat another mantis as anything other than prey and predator, and only because the female lets off a special perfume to attract him. That being said, all mantids feed based on size of their prey. They stick within set parameters, and those parameters vary from species to species. They will pay no attention to food too small for their programmed parameters, and anything larger than those parameters are regarded with respect and fear. Communal species such as ghosts and gongy's are only such because their maximum size parameter is still pretty small. They hold no regard for their own species, and this can become painfully obvious when you get young and old members of the same species together. Chinese, Acromantis, and some of the more aggressive species have very large maximum size parameters, larger than that of their own bodies, so it is no problem for them to take on another member of their same age, as they will just as easily take on something 50% larger than they are.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 14, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> NO... If you put any together and they come in contact with one another one of them will surely die.I know I preach alot about genetic "programming" but I kinda look at mantids and other invertibrates as robots that follow very specific protocol within their operating systems. They do everything just as mother nature programmed them to, without deviance, and rarely will you find exceptions to the norm. When it comes to canabalism, mantids simply do not distinguish between friend and foe. Only when a male is an adult will they treat another mantis as anything other than prey and predator, and only because the female lets off a special perfume to attract him. That being said, all mantids feed based on size of their prey. They stick within set parameters, and those parameters vary from species to species. They will pay no attention to food too small for their programmed parameters, and anything larger than those parameters are regarded with respect and fear. Communal species such as ghosts and gongy's are only such because their maximum size parameter is still pretty small. They hold no regard for their own species, and this can become painfully obvious when you get young and old members of the same species together. Chinese, Acromantis, and some of the more aggressive species have very large maximum size parameters, larger than that of their own bodies, so it is no problem for them to take on another member of their same age, as they will just as easily take on something 50% larger than they are.


soo... basically they'll eat eachother


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 14, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Please run a spell-check.


Sorry, lol.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 14, 2008)

Rick said:


> Here is the adult female I found eating another adult female. The abdomen of the dead one had the ooth foam on it. Nearby was a small, just started ooth. I think she was laying her ooth and got caught by the other one.


Is that mantis religosa, (the one eating the ant mantis) or what is it? :wacko:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Is that mantis religosa, (the one eating the ant mantis) or what is it? :wacko:


why are you replyinf this one then and thats a pseudocreobotra whallbergii... i dont know the instar


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 14, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> why are you replyinf this one then and thats a pseudocreobotra whallbergii... i dont know the instar


I have NO clue what the first part of your sentance means. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2008)

nev0rmind then


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Is that mantis religosa, (the one eating the ant mantis) or what is it? :wacko:


Like I said. My pics are of a wild adult female chinese eating another adult female chinese.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 14, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> I have NO clue what the first part of your sentance means. &lt;_&lt;


He means why are you double replying. You did two posts in a row.


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good pictures Rick. It's amazing how their colours can vary so much in the wild. My Chinese are brown  . It must be to do with exposure to natural light. Let's not get started on that topic though lol.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Good pictures Rick. It's amazing how their colours can vary so much in the wild. My Chinese are brown  . It must be to do with exposure to natural light. Let's not get started on that topic though lol.


They come in brown and green both in the wild and in captivity. I do find more green ones around here though.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 16, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> I have NO clue what the first part of your sentance means. &lt;_&lt;


Meybe I well stort wriding evarytheng rong two

jk  I don't mean to hurt your feelings.


----------



## JennMantis (Jul 17, 2008)

Rick said:


> Here is the adult female I found eating another adult female. The abdomen of the dead one had the ooth foam on it. Nearby was a small, just started ooth. I think she was laying her ooth and got caught by the other one.


I can't see these pics? I wonder if it's just my computer? I want to see if my Chinese is in fact female... It shed to adult yesterday - it is mostly brown with a little green tinge in the wings. I found another mantis in the yard, much smaller and yellowish-pale color, I am assuming this one was male since it is smaller...? I tried to count the segments, but it's not very clear on either mantis.


----------

